# Greenies input wanted



## Mayas way (Jan 23, 2011)

Any thoughts on Costco's 'Checkups' benefits versus 'Greenies', or other is definitely welcome.

We tried the 'Checkups' as an alternative (cheaper), dogs like them. Yet my computer research seems to show 'Greenies' have more healthy ingredients & possible benefits. And they've come out with some new products.

I defer to the MUCH greater knowledge out there than than my own self study. Plus I need to run the pups more and stay on the 'net less! Yeh, I'll check with our vet. Thanks ~Dave


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd go with Greenies simply because they've been around and as you said might have higher quality ingredients. 

*laughs* They smell bad to me (overcooked brussels sprouts, among else), but the dogs love them.


----------



## NJgoldengirl (Jan 16, 2011)

The checkups are great! I get them whenever costco has them which hasn't been very often. They are approved by the VOHC which is a good thing to look for (kind of like looking for the AAFCO label on dog food). Greenies are good too except they are usually on the expensive side. It's probably more of a personal preference thing to whether or not to get them.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

My boys swallow them whole, so I don't buy them. But I would get the cheaper if ingredients were the same.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

To me all of those things are expensive, overpriced cookies. If I want the dogs to have a chew, it's a raw bone of some sort, which is often cheaper or the same price but lasts much longer - we've tried a few of the chew/dental things over the years and they all just get eaten!


----------

